# Got my bfp at 8dpo



## brookettc3

https://i55.tinypic.com/f4k3yg.jpg

I SERIOUSLY CANT BELIEVE THIS


----------



## natasha82

Congratulations hun, quite dark as well for 8 dpo woooooo. :happydance:


----------



## Helen Nisbet

Congratulations :) :) :)


----------



## tupi

oooo, congrats:flower:


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you ladies!!! Omg omg i am seriously shaking


----------



## caitlinsmom

Congrats!


----------



## Frustrated194

Ohh wow congratulations hun :)
Hope you have a healthy pregnancy
x


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you so much! I hope you get your BFP's as well!


----------



## bebedreamr

Congratulations!!! If you don't mind me asking, did you have an intuition that you were pregnant unlike the previous months? Did you have any early symptoms?


----------



## brookettc3

Yes, I have felt pregnant honestly since conception day I just knew I was preggers. Symptoms- today I started crying while talking to my husband about how I love him petting my dog and my boobs are SUPER sore and full feeling other than that nothing


----------



## Grumblebea

Congrats! Wishing you a healthy sticky bean!


----------



## welshgem

Wooh! Congratulations - I'm debating whether to test early or not as I'l be 8DPO tomorrow. Have to buy some tests though so will have to hold out until 9DPO. 

Wishing you a H&H 9 months :happydance:


----------



## brookettc3

FRER test :)
 



Attached Files:







photo (4).jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 72


----------



## brookettc3

https://i55.tinypic.com/a4044.jpg


----------



## MissCherry15

WOW thats is strong for 8dpo, mine have never been that strong, ive got my BFP the other day. Im 13dpo and my positive is not this strong yet. Well done :)

happy 9months xx


----------



## blmcd08

WOOT!!!! I am so happy for you!! 8DPO and A BFP! That is awesome! I am 10... i think and I am trying to wait!!! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers for a healthy pregnancy!!!


----------



## brookettc3

Thanks guys I am very happy o really hope and pray this little one sticks as I am
Only 3 weeks and 1 day wayy early on.


----------



## mrsnery

Yay! Congratulations dear!


----------



## junemomma09

Congrats Hun!!! H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## Kimbre

so awesome! whatd you do to get your BFP?


----------



## Kimbre

thats nuts how dark that line was on your cheapie...at 8 DPO...twins? lol


----------



## brookettc3

Lol I know! Ah I hope not I would go crazy. :)


----------



## jamhs

Congrats on your bfp! :)


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you so much. :)


----------



## KjConard

Congrats on your BFP!!! How exciting!!! : )


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :baby:


----------



## Agiboma

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you all so much :)


----------



## StarrySkies

Congratulations :)
x


----------



## v2007

Congrats. 

:wohoo: :bfp: :baby:

V xxxx


----------



## Glowbug

Twins??&#58408;

Haha. Congrats to you !!


----------



## 5-a-side

My first thought way twins too!! 
Thats a great early BFP. Congratulations.


----------



## TwilightAgain

Huge congrats :flow:


----------



## Jordan Mummy

congratulations


----------



## cinnamum

congrats hun, welcome to the bump club xxx (well almost. lol)


----------



## JPARR01

Congrats!


----------



## codechic

Super big congrats on your BFP!


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you all <3 I sure hope it stays this way I am having so many problems been in and out of the doctors and my OB cant even see me until the 16th :/


----------



## Groovychick

:thumbup:


----------



## Jokerette

Congrats!!


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you all for all your kind words but I am no longer pregnant:( This is my first miscarriage. I dont even know what to do with myself.


----------



## mindyb85

:hugs::cry:
I am so sorry hun
are you sure? If you are bleeding everything could still be ok, it could just be implantation bleeding. The only way to know for sure is to have blood levels checked.
Either way you are in my prayers.


----------



## brookettc3

Yes, I am sure just left the ER my levels dropped I am spotting and they couldn't see my baby anymore on US even though we just saw the sac yesterday my cervix is still closed but he said I should start the full bleeding in a couple days Then he Said "I am so sorry for your loss" I hope I never hear those words again they hurt more than I ever thought words could


----------



## angel11

Hey brookettc3. I am so sorry that you had to go through this. I hope and pray that you will get another BFP soon and it will be a stickie. Hang in there hun. :hugs::flower:


----------



## honey08

:hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Jokerette

oh i am so sorry! :( :( :(


----------



## AngelBunny

im so sorry honey xxx


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

hi sorry to hear that i also lost my baby today they couldn't find the sack this week either after finding last week straight away x


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you all for you kind words... 
Mrs C Taylor Oh NO I am so sorry! Today I wanted it to just be out of me so I can start to heal so I walked around and sure enough got home and there was "tissue" coming out of me heartbreaking but I know it needs to happen. I hope when we decide to try again we get our sticky beans. :hugs:


----------



## Tipsy33

So sorry to hear about both your losses.

Thinking of you both

xx


----------



## ZoMo

I really am sorry to hear your sad news, it is heartbreaking to lose a pregnancy, I felt like I just wanted it gone from me and then when the bleeding stopped I realised it had gone completely and I wanted it back. Its a roller coaster but you will come through it, I hope you have a fabulous man to help you through. Lots of love xx


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

brookettc3 said:


> Thank you all for you kind words...
> Mrs C Taylor Oh NO I am so sorry! Today I wanted it to just be out of me so I can start to heal so I walked around and sure enough got home and there was "tissue" coming out of me heartbreaking but I know it needs to happen. I hope when we decide to try again we get our sticky beans. :hugs:

yeah they told me that i had already passed just waiting on the blood clots that i have to come then the bleeding should stop.

praying we both get our sticky beans 

:hugs:


----------



## brookettc3

Are you going to start trying immediately or are you going to wait until next month. We are waiting until July or August. I think you will have to start the august testers thread due to your luck last time <3


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

I don't know when prob the se July august time yh maybe I will start one x


----------

